# New pumper!!



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 2, 2016)

I've just started using my insulin pump today! Wow im very impressed I've a lot to learn but so far it seems very impressive.  What a sophisticated piece of equipment. Just hoping I don't catch the tubing in my sleep and pull the cannula out! good bg levels so far hope it continues x


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 2, 2016)

Good luck with it Marianne.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2016)

Great news Marianne! Best of luck with it!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 2, 2016)

That is good news Marianne.  It is amazing how sticky the cannulas are, and if you find the tubing does pull a bit you may find that there are longer lengths available.  As you say there are a lot of facilities available on the pumps but it is good to just get used to having it first.  Enjoy it.


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks very much, im very excited about it! ☺


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 2, 2016)

Good news. They are great toys. Will only get better


----------



## trophywench (Mar 3, 2016)

What sort did you have Marianne?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 3, 2016)

Marianne Simpson said:


> I've just started using my insulin pump today! Wow im very impressed I've a lot to learn but so far it seems very impressive.  What a sophisticated piece of equipment. Just hoping I don't catch the tubing in my sleep and pull the cannula out! good bg levels so far hope it continues x


Welcome to the world of pumping.
Be warned be very warned your blood sugars will go T8T's up big time within a week and you will wonder what has happened. So once your basal insulin is out of your system get on and basal test to minimise the highs and lows until you have the correct basal pattern for your body needs. Have fun  The initial set up of basals is the pits as far as pumping is concerned after that things improve no end.

So your cannula doesn't pull out put a bit of tape over the tubing it will take the pull and not the cannula.


----------



## Riri (Mar 3, 2016)

Best of luck with your pump - they're a great bit of kit and go a long way to helping out with my erratic blood sugars and hypos


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 4, 2016)

trophywench said:


> What sort did you have Marianne?


Im on the accu check insight by Roche. Like pumper sue says I'm having a nightmare with it so far! Love not having to inject but I've had 5 hypos in 48 hours and one very high reading.  I've adjusted my basal profile but I think I'll have to adjust again.  I'm sure I will get there after I get my basal rate sorted out and get my head around the pump is early days ☺


----------



## Amberzak (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi. You'll love the pump. 

I can't wear medical tape. I'm allergic to it. But I've only had the cannula pull out twice. Once when my husband was laying on the pump and I rolled over, and another time when my friends dog was jumping up at me and got tangled in the tubing.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi Marianne

As you have realised the correct basal rates are the basis of everything else.   It takes time as ideally you need a fasting test to enable you to change the rates over the 24 hours. When I last tried to do a full basal rate test it took me quite a few days to complete as there were so many reasons why I had to abandon the tests.  Just keep at it and work it out step by step.  

Accucheck provide a very useful pad of sheets for basal rate testing with advice on how to do the test in blocks of time and how to adjust your rates in response to the readings you get.  I use these each time and find the reminders about how to prepare for the test and when to abandon.  I just phoned them and it arrived in the post with the usual speed of their responses.


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi again I'm having a really bad day today with the pump. Changed cannula and was then 4.3 so I set tbr down 20% as already on the lowest profile basal rate. Was at work this morning, had a club biscuit,  then it went up to 9.1 then 10.8, then I took mum out for a meal this aft so it was guess work,  I cancelled the temp basal as I'd finished working,  then I've been around the 20 mark I've increased the profile up again. And taken correction advised by the pump not really working so I've injected 3 units gonna retest again I changed cannula too to see if that made a difference. I'm due on my monthly so I think that could be making a difference I'm really frustrated not sure whether to forget pump for now and just inject until I can speak to my DSN on Mon


----------



## Annette (Mar 5, 2016)

Dont take your pump off. Best advice I can give is increase your basal by tbr by another (eg)10%. Give each increase in tbr at least 6 hours to take effect (thats how long I leave myself). If you are due on soon, you will likely need a certain amount more-I can need up to 30%more and used to need 70% extra! Keep testing, correct when the pump tells you but no more (or you risk stacking) and if you're worried about it being the cannula, do the correction suggested by syringe. If you rise further, correct and raise tbr. If you stop rising but dont come down, correct. If you start to come down, hold off doing anything else for a good few hours (except test) to allow things to stabilise. 
Above all, try not to panic!


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for your advise Annette,  I've just tested a few times and I'm down to 11 but I think that could be v the injection and maybe the other corrections from the pump are also kicking in.  Stacking? Does that mean an accumulation of insulin?  Also this correction by syringe? Does this mean doing an air shot with the pump? Sorry to if I sound stupid is all very new to me?  I will do a 10% tbr as you advise, much appreciated Annette thanks again ☺


----------



## Annette (Mar 5, 2016)

Stacking is when you correct, then correct again, and maybe again - all the insulin stacks up and will lead to possible hypos later in the day. 
By correction by syringe I meant giving insulin manually - with an insulin pen or a syringe - as opposed to giving it via the pump. 
Now you're lower, stop correcting - suggest you test every hour or so for a few hours (put an alarm on) in case you've overdone it, you dont want to go hypo. 
Good luck - it does get easier as you get used to them, honest.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi Marianne

When things are going haywire for me, my DSN suggested do the correction dose with an insulin pen.  That way you know that it has gone in (so long as you still remembered to prime the pen!! I forgot last time) and that gives you a bit of time to then sort out what is happening calmly rather than panicking (or is that just me).

Then make checks on the pump system.
Is insulin coming down the tubing: disconnect at the cannula and try priming the line. Is insulin getting through
If so you might want to change the cannula (and remember to prime the new cannula)
If it is not getting through you need to change the tubing

Another thing I have found is that if I am very high then my insulin resistance increases so I actually need a bigger dose to do the correction.  If you do increase it keep checking BG though as  Annette said there is a danger of stacking insulin, but your combo takes that into account when it calculates the correction.

Above all don't panic, and keep that pump going.  It is a lot of adjustments at the start and can be frustrating at that stage, but it will be well worth it in the end.


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 5, 2016)

Thank you both for the advice,  im feeling happier now it's coming down like you both say I'll keep testing hourly as I really don't want to go hypo, I will give my DSN a ring on Monday,  in the mean time I will follow the godd advice you have both given, ☺


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 6, 2016)

Really appreciate all the good advice I have received on this thread it is a big help and thankfully I have been more settled overnight and  today due to constant testing and and adjustment of tbr, so a huge thank you, it's hard not to panic when readings are so high especially when you don't feel familiar with the equipment, and you aren't able to speak to the DSN with it being the weekend so glad I joined this forum ☺x


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 6, 2016)

They are great when they are tuned to you  . Good luck


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks, still a bit up and down but seems a bit more settled, having my profiles adjusted on Thursday so in mean time switching through the profiles and using tbr. So nice not having to inject though


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi all sorry ive got to rant!! This flipping  pump!!!! Grrrrrr only good thing about it so far is no injections!!!!!!!!I'm really fed up with it :-(  sorry


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 8, 2016)

Sorry about that I've calmed down now,I just feel so frustrated as I feel I'm taking 2 steps forward 3 back, my readings are up and fish like a yo yo so not feeling great.  In know it's early days but it's very frustrating, think the problem I had this time was  when I changed my cannula  rechecked after an hour and was 17 changed it then down to 9 and dropping quickly.  I've jumped down a couple of profiles,  it will get easier won't it? x


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Marianne

I am glad that things settled down, and I hope that you have a successful appointment with the DSN soon.  There is a lot to match to your particular needs but this needs to be done step by step.

It is indeed hard not to panic when things go haywire, but I try to work step by step to sort out the problems that arise.  At the start I found a flow diagram that the DSNs had given me very useful as it was logical and saved me thinking what to do next.

Having said that I had a bad day today with levels ranging from 14 to 2.9.  None of the usual logical reasons.  We then checked our fridge!!! Not cool enough at all.  So we ditched the insulin.  An emergency call to the GP got me a new prescription and new insulin.  Levels back on track.  That wasn't on the flow hart!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 8, 2016)

Loops. We crossed posts.  Things not so settled.  YES it does get easier.

You will need to match the background insulin to your needs and this will take time.
Your background is now quick acting and no long acting so that is another change.

Give it time, keep having a rant if that helps and keep asking for help


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh no how annoying glad  you gave got sorted out  and your levels stable, I like the idea of the flow chart,  I will ask my DSN about it when I see her,  it's just frustrating because I like to be able to run before I can walk!  I just don't like these yo yo readings as it does make me panic especially when high.  I will get used to it im sure.  It does help having a rant,  sometimes I just need to let off a steam lol☺ as always I appreciate the support and advice ☺


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Marianne

Sorry you've been having a bit of a tricky time with your pump start. Rest assured *everyone* goes through this. It's a massive change and everything feels really new and strange - how are you supposed to know whether this, that or the other 'feels' right.

You are doing really well though. Just keep at it and don't give up. There will def be ups and downs over the next few weeks and months so give yourself a chance to adapt and get to understand how you and the pump can get along together.

Even if you were a pretty proficient cyclist you would have to put in quite a bit of effort to learn how to drive a car. You wouldn't expect to be able to just jump straight onto the motorway. You are still essentially getting from A to B, but not all the things you knew how to do the 'old' way can be directly applied any more.

Hang in there - you will get it I'm sure.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm so sorry that you're having a tricky time with your pump. I'm going through a bad phase at the moment but keep reminding myself that if it wasn't for the pump that things would be a lot harder. Keep persevering with the pump. It is definitely worth it.


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 9, 2016)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hi Marianne
> 
> Sorry you've been having a bit of a tricky time with your pump start. Rest assured *everyone* goes through this. It's a massive change and everything feels really new and strange - how are you supposed to know whether this, that or the other 'feels' right.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, I do feel like everything is very knew, and I suppose I'm frustrated as it's only since December that I stated to accept and take care of myself properly,  I guess I was so happy that my results were finally becoming more stable and now I feel like I've gone backwards again as in yo yo readings.  Hopefully it is only temporary. I'm seeing my DSN tomorrow and she is going to adjust my profiles. So I will have s good chat with her.  I just find it such a frustrating condition, but add you say stick with it and hopefully I will improve. ☺


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 9, 2016)

AJLang said:


> I'm so sorry that you're having a tricky time with your pump. I'm going through a bad phase at the moment but keep reminding myself that if it wasn't for the pump that things would be a lot harder. Keep persevering with the pump. It is definitely worth it.


Thanks, and I'm sorry you are having a bad phase with yours.  I hope you settle soon. I will stick at it and hopefully my pump will become my new best friend.  Im loving not injecting but just want readings to settle a bit fingers crossed we will both settle soon ☺


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 10, 2016)

Marianne Simpson said:


> Thanks very much, I do feel like everything is very knew, and I suppose I'm frustrated as it's only since December that I stated to accept and take care of myself properly,  I guess I was so happy that my results were finally becoming more stable and now I feel like I've gone backwards again as in yo yo readings.  Hopefully it is only temporary. I'm seeing my DSN tomorrow and she is going to adjust my profiles. So I will have s good chat with her.  I just find it such a frustrating condition, but add you say stick with it and hopefully I will improve. ☺



Things will def improve and yes it's very frustrating. One of my favourite sayings is " Rome wasn't built in a day" In a way it's a completely knew learning curve almost as if newly diagnosed. Once you have plucked up the courage to change your own basals things will be better just remember small steps at a time and not to many adjustments. So change one section of basal then wait and see what improves, then move on to the next section.


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 10, 2016)

That's exactly how I feel pumper sue,  like I'm newly diagnosed, I went to see my DSN today to get my profiles adjusted.  I think the problem is been having us everytime I've had a hypo or gone hyper  I've been jumping through the different profiles as I've paniked. I haven't really left it to let it settle.  So I'm going to try and stick with one profile at a time and use tbr if needed. I'm sure I'll get there as you say small changes


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 11, 2016)

If you stick to one profile and then use TBRs and keep a record of when and why, that could help you to work out what other profiles you might need.  The secret to getting the correct basal rates is to do fasting tests.  That way it takes out a lot of other variables.  Has the DSN talked to you about doing these?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 12, 2016)

Marianne Simpson said:


> Thanks, still a bit up and down but seems a bit more settled, having my profiles adjusted on Thursday so in mean time switching through the profiles and using tbr. So nice not having to inject though


Agree, injecting is a pain in the ----


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 12, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> If you stick to one profile and then use TBRs and keep a record of when and why, that could help you to work out what other profiles you might need.  The secret to getting the correct basal rates is to do fasting tests.  That way it takes out a lot of other variables.  Has the DSN talked to you about doing these?


No my dsn hasn't mentioned fasting yet. Is that going carb free for a while?  I am taking your advice and using one profile and then adjusting the tbr accordingly. I've managed to stop a couple of hypos, but then I'm going a bit high.  I am keeping a record of my results. ☺


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 13, 2016)

That sounds good Marianne.  If you take along the record of your results to your next appointment it will help the DSN to work with you to make adjustments to you basal rates. As you become more confident you will take on the responsibility of making changes.

The fasting test is when you go without carbs for a bit, do no corrections and monitor bloods hourly.  
Talk to the DSN about this.  If you are on an Accu Check combo your DSN may have some of their basal rate testing charts.  These are great for checking you have gradually covered the full 24 hours and working out which hourly rates to adjust.  That may make absolutely no sense at all, but come back for more info if they suggest that you do this.

I have it planned to do this in bits over this week, but I know that I may end up having to abandon some part way through if I go to high or too low, or life just gets in the way.

I was about to set up a new profile and remembered what I had said to you about using the TBR first, so thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 13, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> That sounds good Marianne.  If you take along the record of your results to your next appointment it will help the DSN to work with you to make adjustments to you basal rates. As you become more confident you will take on the responsibility of making changes.
> 
> The fasting test is when you go without carbs for a bit, do no corrections and monitor bloods hourly.
> Talk to the DSN about this.  If you are on an Accu Check combo your DSN may have some of their basal rate testing charts.  These are great for checking you have gradually covered the full 24 hours and working out which hourly rates to adjust.  That may make absolutely no sense at all, but come back for more info if they suggest that you do this.
> ...


That does make sense, I will speak to my dsn about it in April when I see her. I  getting fed up of the hypos but fortunately haven't had too many high highs as 17 - 20 my highest today has been 13 so that is an improvement. I'm sure I will get the hang of it soon but yes the fasting test does sound good, thanks


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi again,  im hoping to attempt a fasting test this afternoon,  fingers x as so far attempted twice yesturday but bg was not good and ended up having to change my tubing and cannula as ended up at 24 so didn't feel great.  Onwards and upwards though so fingers x I can do it this pm if my bg are ok?  Hope everyone is having a nice easter ☺


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 28, 2016)

Marianne Simpson said:


> Hi again,  im hoping to attempt a fasting test this afternoon,  fingers x as so far attempted twice yesturday but bg was not good and ended up having to change my tubing and cannula as ended up at 24 so didn't feel great.  Onwards and upwards though so fingers x I can do it this pm if my bg are ok?  Hope everyone is having a nice easter ☺


Clock change weekends are a waste of time for basal testing as most find they have slightly off numbers on the Sunday.

It's the night basals you need to sort first then the rest is easier to sort.  Have fun


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks i will do!  I know that is advisable to do overnight first but I just want to make a start with it asap so I'm going to try this aft first and if I am unable to because of bg then I'll aim for tonight instead.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 31, 2016)

That's whats is good about pumps. You can tune them to suit different people & what they are doing. Good luck


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Apr 4, 2016)

Still really frustrated with the pump  I'm seeing my dsn tomorrow but I feel like I'm newly diagnosed up and down like a yoyo! Not great infact I'm fed up of feeling poorly with it,  I am experimenting with the multi wave and I've actually done ok with that tonight,   still no fasting tests done yet due to monthly appearing but hey ho hopefully as soon as I've finished I will crack on with that,  readings have been bad these last couple of weeks will be glad to get these profiles  sorted out then hopefully things will settle. I keep reading that things will improve with the pump,  but at the moment it feels a long way off,  sorry to be negative :-/


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 4, 2016)

I hope that the appointment goes well tomorrow.  It will be worth it once you have basal rates sorted then you can make adjustments to that for periods etc using Temporary Basal Rates, and once you have the amount sorted, you can set up a new profile for regular events.


----------

